# Virginia Beach, VA - German Shepherd, older, Male, fixed



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/23903494

I have no idea how to do it like everyone else, I just know how to insert a link. I feel so bad for him, thinking I will go tomorrow just to give him a visit.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

From the bio it looks like Loa is actually a female. I have not seen any pleas from our intake folks about this one. I wonder if they know about her?


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh, dang. I was reading two sites at once and got everything confused! I was reading a local ad for one that was a male. Can I change the listing to say female? She's so awesome, I wish I could!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

She's a beauty! I really hope she gets into rescue.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

1208-1289 Loa


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Looking at her KILLS me, if I didn't have my OLD LADY who isn't keen on adults, I would take her in just because! I think I might go visit her this week and at least just give her some attention!


----------

